# Reading glasses



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

I had perfect vision until a few years ago, now I cant live without reading glasses.

A real pain in the  dealing with them, depending on what I'm doing they last 2-4 weeks, broken scratched etc. I've tried leaving them perched low on my nose, throws off my balance looking over them, sticking them on top of my head when not using them, sticking them in my pocket, hanging them around my neck (stupid idea). I set them down, now they're lost. Wife found somewhere to get them for $1 pair, for a while I had glasses all over the place.


----------



## JPF (Dec 20, 2006)

You must be between 40 and 45 then eh?? Happened to me too a few years back........you don't always need them, and they're a pain in the arse to keep anywhere easily accessible. Been breaking and losing them for years now!!!!!


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

JPF said:


> You must be between 40 and 45 then eh?? Happened to me too a few years back........you don't always need them, and they're a pain in the arse to keep anywhere easily accessible. Been breaking and losing them for years now!!!!!


I'm 45, one day my eyes were perfect, next day WTF?


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

http://www.ilovewavs.com/TV/Cartoons/Mr Magoo - Theme.wav









​


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Dollar store and I but 3 or 4 pairs at a time.


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2009)

I'm almost 30 and it's happening to me too -- not reserved for the 40+ guys. Not the far away stuff, just the computer screen.


----------



## DavidC (Feb 16, 2008)

Yep, Dollar store. I try to leave a pair were I used to be prone to losing them, now I'm more apt to discover them. It was hard to admit needing them, like yourself I was used to perfect vision. Once my left even tested at 20/10. 

It's not so much that my eyes went bad, just that my arms suddenly aren't long enough.

Good Luck
Dave


----------



## Resta (Feb 11, 2009)

Dollar store for gasses - big mistake. You are doing more damage for your vision, then help. Get a pair or two good proscription glasses, even progressives and pfotochrome with good comfortable frame for about...-1K or little less each. You be comfortable with them, handle them carefully and you eyes be happy.


----------



## [email protected] (May 21, 2009)

sheesh -- didn't realize glasses were so $$!


----------



## Resta (Feb 11, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> sheesh -- didn't realize glasses were so $$!


If you take progressives trifocals (no line between), polarized, transitions (darken on sun), uv protection, anti0reflective, scratch protection and choose designer light weight titanium frames - can go more then that.:whistling


----------



## Crock (Mar 8, 2009)

Just happened to me at 46. I have been using the dollar store reading glasses off and on for two years. I went to the eye doc two weeks ago and I'm fvcked. One eye good and the other is worse than Stevie Wonder. I have the invisible bifocals now. $350.00 pair. Ins. covered all but 120. 

I show up on one of my jobs yesterday and the concrete guys are pouring a floor. I jump into the pour like I do from time to time and help screed. It is a 4" pour but the mud looks a foot thick to me with my fancy glasses.

I'm a little scared to say the least. Doc said it will be a few weeks before they adjust.


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Did I stumble into the Blind Grandpa's thread?


----------



## Crock (Mar 8, 2009)

rbsremodeling said:


> Did I stumble into the Blind Grandpa's thread?


You young bucks think u got all the answers


----------



## Resta (Feb 11, 2009)

rbsremodeling said:


> Did I stumble into the Blind Grandpa's thread?


Not enough $$$ for designers frames??:laughing:


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

Resta said:


> Get a pair or two good proscription glasses, even progressives and pfotochrome with good comfortable frame for about...-1K or little less each.


Less then 1k for glasses, I would ing hope so , well I guess if they're comfortable :blink:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Started with me about 12 years ago. Went to the Eye Dr. and he said just to get some reading glasses. Bought a nice pair and they fell off my face into a five of paint. Now its just Dollar Store glasses. When they get bent, scratched, overspray, etc., I just pull out a new pair....doesnt bother me as much.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Resta said:


> Dollar store for gasses - big mistake. You are doing more damage for your vision, then help. Get a pair or two good proscription glasses, even progressives and pfotochrome with good comfortable frame for about...-1K or little less each. You be comfortable with them, handle them carefully and you eyes be happy.


 
I will disagree, but only if you have had an eye exam. If you have had an eye exm and get a perscription and only need reading glasses, dollar stores are fine. Just buy the ones for your perscription. 1k for glasses, you have more than need for reading glasses!!!


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

I went through the eye change about 10 years ago and now the changing has leveled off and i wear perscriptions. I thought about the surgery but, I like having eye protection on my eyes when I work and if i had the surgery I'd go back to no eye protection. I like jumping on the scooter and not having to look for eye protection. I like having perscription safty glasses with side shields for big commercial jobs. .. I used to have problems with sweat getting on my glasses but i think after a while you learn to sweat differently. ...

Even the surgery isn't going to give you the same focus ability you had when you were young.

Get old or die young. That's pretty much your choices.


----------



## bmcquin (Mar 10, 2008)

I don't care what anyone tells me I don't need reading classes! I can read just fine. 
What? Oh, reading glasses............. nope don't need them either can see just fine.......


----------



## Kgmz (Feb 9, 2007)

For those that need to wear safety glasses, and they don't need prescription glasses except for reading.

I bought some AO Safety Nuvo Readers a couple of weeks ago, and they are a bifocal type. So far I really like them and don't have to switch back and forth when I need to read something.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I've worn progressive lenses for years, so I don't even have a clue what it's like to have to hunt for safety glasses or goggles. Only thing is, I haven't been able to find frames with reversible legs so I can flip 'em upside down for ceiling work. I keep a pair of drugstore glasses in the truck for that.


----------



## Jordy3738 (Dec 11, 2008)

I used to be able to see the 1/32" mark on my tape measure without prescriptions, now I can't find my tape measure with out glasses. Looked into Lasik once , that's a scary proposition there. I've always been taught to protect my eyes not put them in danger.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

Go to the damn optometrist. It's not that much for a pair of glasses. Christ, if I can afford it, you can. And eye exercises help too.


----------



## willworkforbeer (Mar 7, 2009)

framerman said:


> And eye exercises help too.


Internet porn is not eye exercises :no:


----------



## mrmike (Dec 9, 2008)

Went thru this along time ago when I was in my 40's. The "eye" doctor as I can't spell the other word He said that most men lose there up close vision at this age- told me what my eyes required & said that "dollar" store glasses were fine so I have been buying them 3 or 4 at a time & leaving them all over the place-& still can't find them when I need em- Yea it is one big PITA in life !!!:1eye:
The worst is in a resturant & you can't read the Menu!!!!


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

I started wearing reading glasses 2 years ago at 50. Still have the same pair. Have had the same sunglasses for 2 years. I don't go anywhere without my sunglass's maybe thats why I keep them so long. 

I misplace my keys alot though..............:laughing:


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

strathd said:


> I started wearing reading glasses 2 years ago at 50. Still have the same pair. Have had the same sunglasses for 2 years. I don't go anywhere without my sunglass's maybe thats why I keep them so long.
> 
> I misplace my keys alot though..............:laughing:


So all you guys are blind ole bastards? Its like an epidemic or something?


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

I bet CDAT's been wearing them since he was 12 years old.

Ack, Ack, Ack, Ack, Ack, Ack,..........:laughing:


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

rbsremodeling said:


> So all you guys are blind ole bastards? Its like an epidemic or something?


If you're going to be a smartass, at least make it so they can read it.:laughing:





















or so they cant.......:jester:


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Rory, I can't read it, what does that say?


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

silvertree said:


> Rory, I can't read it, what does that say?


It says I'm your Daddy.:shifty:


----------



## strathd (Jan 12, 2009)

rbsremodeling said:


> It says I'm your Daddy.:shifty:


Or maybe red haired bastard stepson ?


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

Sorry, I don't swing that way, you'll have to go to the Handyman section, they'll try anything once.:001_tongue:


----------



## rjconstructs (Apr 26, 2009)

my work looks better with my glasses off...


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

silvertree said:


> Sorry, I don't swing that way, you'll have to go to the Handyman section, they'll try anything once.:001_tongue:



Wait,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,there is a handyman section?! Where are you hiding that?


I got lasik a few yrs ago and the doctors warned me that at the age of 40 or so most people come to find the need for reading glasses. Lasik does nothing for this because the issue is a weakening of the eye muscles, not a changing in the shape of your cornea.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

HandyHails said:


> I got lasik a few yrs ago and the doctors warned me that at the age of 40 or so most people come to find the need for reading glasses. Lasik does nothing for this because the issue is a weakening of the eye muscles, not a changing in the shape of your cornea.


"_*What Causes Presbyopia?*
Presbyopia is caused by an age-related process. This is different from astigmatism, nearsightedness and farsightedness, which are related to the shape of the eyeball and caused by genetic factors, disease or trauma. Presbyopia is generally believed to stem from a gradual loss of flexibility in the natural lens inside your eye.
These age-related changes occur within the proteins in the lens, making the lens harder and less elastic with the years. Age-related changes also take place in the muscle fibers surrounding the lens. With less elasticity, the eye has a harder time focusing up close. Other, less popular theories exist as well._"


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

So, did all your old ladies start looking a little better to you guys after 40?

Is that something I can look forward to?


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> So, did all your old ladies start looking a little better to you guys after 40?
> 
> Is that something I can look forward to?


 
sure can, especially when you take them glasses off!!:w00t:


----------

